# How to test a patch for docs



## trh411 (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm attempting to make a patch for docs/188968 to attach to the PR, but is there a way for me to test my patch short of installing the whole textproc/docproj? The patch is pretty simple, but I don't want to attach it to the PR untested. Patch is attached for reference.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2014)

Not really.  When installing textproc/docproj, turning off CJK, DBLATEX, and FOP will cut down the dependencies, although you won't be able to build PDFs.  Not a problem, building the HTML version is adequate.

Most of the other stuff is DocBook, which are not large ports.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 25, 2014)

I took a quick look at the run dependencies for textproc/docproj and I've got many of them installed already so that will make the build a little less painful. After I install textproc/docproj I'll give the Documentation Project Primer a read to see how it all fits together. I suspect I'll have a question or two once I start trying to build docs.

And thanks for tip about turning off the PDF-related dependencies.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2014)

I usually just build the single-file HTML version.  Just go to the document directory, like en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook for the Handbook, then use `make book.html`.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 25, 2014)

I've been poking around and noticed that each directory under ./en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook contains a Makefile that states:

```
# Build the Handbook with just the content from this chapter.
```
So once I get the textproc/docproj tools built, it looks like I can just build a single chapter (e.g., linuxemu) by executing `make chapter.html` in that directory. Is that correct? That would save a lot of time for changes restricted to a single chapter, particularly minor ones.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 25, 2014)

Hmm.  I can't say that won't work, but it doesn't work for me.  And it would have to be the name of the chapter as the file.

Really, the book is made to be built as a whole.  Check out the Makefile in the main directory.


----------



## trh411 (Apr 25, 2014)

Okay, thanks. No more questions from me until I've built textproc/docproj and read the the Documentation Project Primer.


----------

